# HAMM SHOW 14th March 2009



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

Just after some advice of you guys who have been before. We are planning a trip this year, not really to buy anything just for the experience. Can anyone help with these.

What time the show opens????

Can you bring reps back via the euro tunnel because we are driving accross????

And do you have to pay VAT when you get back over hear.

We are thinking of leaving on the friday night and getting the last tunnel, then driving straight to hamm, as we have 2 drivers (approx 10 hours from us i believe), so anyone done the tunnel route before if so what was there experience. 

Thanks for any genuine help.

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Just after some advice of you guys who have been before. We are planning a trip this year, not really to buy anything just for the experience. Can anyone help with these.
> 
> ...


may see you there


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for that. If we bring anything back its only going to be for ourselves i think, after a couple of fancy things for home. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

One more thing anyone got address so we can put it in sat nav

Thanks.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Showing my complete ignorance here but what else is sold at Hamm? Any mammals and do the same rules apply for bringing them home?
Thanks


----------



## gekox (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry for bumping old thread, can some one give full address for hamm or verify this one? 

Zentralhallen Hamm 
Ökonomierat-Peitzmeier-Platz 2 
59063 Hamm in Westfalen 

Did anyone stayed in hotel nearby and recommend?

I hope I will go to next one end of this month


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

This is a nice little hotel (more like a B&B), just around the corner from the train station. I think it was 70/80 euros for a twin. There were english (very basic) speaking staff there also.

Lovely breakfast, endless german coffee and nice clean room.

Not more than 5 mins in a taxi from the show

City Hotel Garni in Hamm (Westfalen)


----------



## viridisvixen (Mar 17, 2012)

A couple more questions please-
Does the que stay long all day?. 
Is the september show the best one for venomous?
I really want to get some baby eyelash vipers, are there any breeders in particular that specialise in them?.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

viridisvixen said:


> A couple more questions please-
> Does the que stay long all day?.
> Is the september show the best one for venomous?
> I really want to get some baby eyelash vipers, are there any breeders in particular that specialise in them?.


 
queue doesnt last all day, just get there early so your at the front, there were eyelash vipers at the march one too.


----------

